# Fulcrum Racing 3 vs Handbuilt H plus Son Archetype with Novatec Hubs



## nemeseri (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I would like to upgrade my aging wheelset to something newer. Currently I ride a 11-year old Mavic Cosmos (~1900g, 24/28) and I liked them a lot, although I had nothing to compare them to.

I'm 140 lbs and I commute every day and go on long group rides on the weekend. I ride around 150 miles a week.

I want something what's durable (commutes) and performs/climbs well (group rides) at the same time. Also it should be 11 speed compatible.

Option 1:
Fulcrum Racing 3 - 1550g
I like the 2:1 spoke idea, although I'm curious how the low spoke count will hold up with time. (16/21)

Option 2:
Handbuilt:
H plus Son Archetype
Novatec A291SB / F482SB
Sapim CX-Ray (20/28)
~1530g

=====================

I'd appreciate your opinion. I'm also not too sure about what a 23mm rim could give me. I have no comfort or handling issues with my current wheelset.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

21 spoke is pretty low even at your weight. I don't know how well the 2/1 spoke set up works but the real issue with it is that if you were to have a problem it'll be a hassle both time and money wise to take care of it.
As oppsed to option 2 which will cost next to nothing to take care of if you break a spoke.

Even if the Fulcrums performed better (not trying to imply they would, don't know) I don't think they'd make sense as an every day wheel especially for someone using them to commute. I'd stick with a traditional build like your option 2.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Comparing the Fulcrum spokes to the Cx-Rays is like comparing watermelons to oranges. Both fruits but the similarity ends there.
The Fulcrum Racing 1 happens to be one of my most favorite factory made wheels. Its light and its stiff and it climbs well. The Racing 3 is similar. I would not hesitate to use it as a do-it-all wheel. At your weight of 140 lbs, you are light enough to be able to continue riding the wheel even if one spoke breaks; you may or you may not need to adjust the tension on the adjacent spokes to get you home. However, replacing the spoke will not be as easy as replacing a handbuilt wheel spoke.

For the hand-built option you listed I would venture to suggest 24/28 Lasers instead of the 20/28 Cx-rays. Furthermore, Novatec hubs are not of consistent quality so you may want to look at other options as well.


----------



## nemeseri (Apr 20, 2014)

dcgriz said:


> Comparing the Fulcrum spokes to the Cx-Rays is like comparing watermelons to oranges. Both fruits but the similarity ends there.
> The Fulcrum Racing 1 happens to be one of my most favorite factory made wheels. Its light and its stiff and it climbs well. The Racing 3 is similar. I would not hesitate to use it as a do-it-all wheel. At your weight of 140 lbs, you are light enough to be able to continue riding the wheel even if one spoke breaks; you may or you may not need to adjust the tension on the adjacent spokes to get you home. However, replacing the spoke will not be as easy as replacing a handbuilt wheel spoke.
> 
> For the hand-built option you listed I would venture to suggest 24/28 Lasers instead of the 20/28 Cx-rays. Furthermore, Novatec hubs are not of consistent quality so you may want to look at other options as well.


So I should go with Fulcrums if I'm ok with some hassle around repairs?
Can you recommend an alternative to the Novatec hubs in the same (or slightly higher) price range?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

nemeseri said:


> So I should go with Fulcrums if I'm ok with some hassle around repairs?
> Can you recommend an alternative to the Novatec hubs in the same (or slightly higher) price range?


Miche or BHS (bikehubstore.com) for Novatec like hubs.

Shimano 105 5700 10 speed or Ultegra 6800 10/11 speed for cup and cone (heavier hubs)


----------



## nemeseri (Apr 20, 2014)

dcgriz said:


> Miche or BHS (bikehubstore.com) for Novatec like hubs.
> 
> Shimano 105 5700 10 speed or Ultegra 6800 10/11 speed for cup and cone (heavier hubs)


Thanks for the tip! If you compare the Novatec hubs to the ones on the Fulcrum R3 which one is more durable / better?

Also if I'd use Ultegra hubs, then I'd have to go with 16/20 spokes right? And it'd be 100g heavier than the fulcrums...


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

nemeseri said:


> Thanks for the tip! If you compare the Novatec hubs to the ones on the Fulcrum R3 which one is more durable / better?


Seriously?



dcgriz said:


> Furthermore, Novatec hubs are not of consistent quality so you may want to look at other options as well.


I don't personally know anything about inconsistent quality from Novatec, but, if they are in fact inconstant then it's safe to say that The Fulcrum/Campy hubs are better in dcgriz's opinion. 

Personally, I'd take the Fulcrum 3 hub as it is lighter than the Shimano and also a cup&cone design. They will last for a long time if properly lubed and adjusted periodically. Then again, you can probably just swap out a cartridge bearing in the novatecs (I presume). I'm sure either would last a long time.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

The ultegra hubs only come 32 or 36 hole


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

nemeseri said:


> Thanks for the tip! If you compare the Novatec hubs to the ones on the Fulcrum R3 which one is more durable / better?


That's a tough one to answer. A properly made Novatec hub is a decent hub. I understand they are made in different places and not all use the same QC so some had issues.
The Fulcrum have been consistent to the best of my knowledge.



nemeseri said:


> Also if I'd use Ultegra hubs, then I'd have to go with 16/20 spokes right? And it'd be 100g heavier than the fulcrums...


The Ultegra are only offered in 32 and 36 spokes. That would not make a purpose specific optimized wheel for you (i.e climbing) but they would make a decent general use wheel. 
As far as the weight go, don't fixate too much over it because it sounds worst on paper than it is in real life.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

OP, 2 very good choices, you can't go wrong with either. Fulcrum 3 has nicer hubs, and it doesn't use those aluminium spokes like the Eurus/Shamal. I wouldn't get all tied up in the 2:1 spoking,as its more just about being different. Properly built handbuilts will take into account the added stresses on the DS spokes. I like the Miche hubs, but they add weight and I think it will be difficult to get under 1600g with them, if that is important. If this is going to be your main (or only) set, I would go handbuilt because with campy/fulcrum, if you break a spoke, the wheel will be most certainly out of action for at least a couple weeks. Dealers don't carry spare spokes, Campy US doesn't either, and if you are unlucky enough to break a spoke in late June, you will not get a replacement until mid August (from experience).


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

I would agree with most here - for commuting wheels that will last another 11 years, go with something easily fixed and repairable over the long haul. I'd go with this for a light but heavy duty set of wheels - 1550g
Archetype, 24F 28R
White T11 Hubs
CX-Ray F and R 
$725 here
HOOPs Wheels - HOOPs 2325 Elite H Plus Son Archetype Build

This may be less $ than the Fulcrum Racing3 and unlike those, you'll be able to replace spokes in a day 10 years from now.


----------



## nemeseri (Apr 20, 2014)

Fignon's Barber said:


> OP, 2 very good choices, you can't go wrong with either. Fulcrum 3 has nicer hubs, and it doesn't use those aluminium spokes like the Eurus/Shamal. I wouldn't get all tied up in the 2:1 spoking,as its more just about being different. Properly built handbuilts will take into account the added stresses on the DS spokes. I like the Miche hubs, but they add weight and I think it will be difficult to get under 1600g with them, if that is important. If this is going to be your main (or only) set, I would go handbuilt because with campy/fulcrum, if you break a spoke, the wheel will be most certainly out of action for at least a couple weeks. Dealers don't carry spare spokes, Campy US doesn't either, and if you are unlucky enough to break a spoke in late June, you will not get a replacement until mid August (from experience).





Z'mer said:


> I would agree with most here - for commuting wheels that will last another 11 years, go with something easily fixed and repairable over the long haul. I'd go with this for a light but heavy duty set of wheels - 1550g
> Archetype, 24F 28R
> White T11 Hubs
> CX-Ray F and R
> ...



Ok, so the Fulcrum Racing 3 with a set of GP4000s and tires is $545 with shipping from merlin. It's even cheaper than the HOOPs with Novatec.


Also I'd love to have the T11 with H+Son rims, but for $725 + shipping + tires + tubes I could even buy a set of Racing 1. Or almost an other set of Racing 3s.


I will keep the Mavics so in the case of emergency I can put them on with no problem. They are in perfect condition and I will have them serviced when I get the new set.


What if I order a set of spokes and nipples for the Fulcrum Racing 3s now? Can my LBS fix a broken spoke then?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

nemeseri said:


> What if I order a set of spokes and nipples for the Fulcrum Racing 3s now? Can my LBS fix a broken spoke then?


Of course he could. Nothing magic about those spokes other than not being readily available from most shops.


----------



## nemeseri (Apr 20, 2014)

dcgriz said:


> Of course he could. Nothing magic about those spokes other than not being readily available from most shops.


Then I guess it's all over. I will go with the Fulcrums and order a spoke mini set for $30.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Ribble has them for $495 shipped and Wiggle for $472, no tires.


----------



## nemeseri (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for the help! I really appreciate it! I went with merlin, because I use GP4000s anyway.


----------

